# Thomson setback Masterpiece/ X2 stem?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Any thoughts on the Thompson Masterpiece setback? This post would give me 'just enough' setback...
However, their X2 stem is only available in 10degrees...I need 6degrees!!! The WCS is 6degrees, but I wanted matching stem and seatpost. Waaaaaaaa.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

AlanS said:


> Any thoughts on the Thompson Masterpiece setback? This post would give me 'just enough' setback...
> However, their X2 stem is only available in 10degrees...I need 6degrees!!! The WCS is 6degrees, but I wanted matching stem and seatpost. Waaaaaaaa.



Couldn't you find a way to rearrange the spacers to make your bars the same height?


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*Interesting*



AlanS said:


> but I wanted matching stem and seatpost. Waaaaaaaa.


I would prefer matching stem and bars to matching stem and seatpost. Of course all three would be best, but you gotta have a Thompson Post! I wonder what the preferences of other folks are.


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

AlanS said:


> Any thoughts on the Thompson Masterpiece setback? This post would give me 'just enough' setback...
> However, their X2 stem is only available in 10degrees...I need 6degrees!!! The WCS is 6degrees, but I wanted matching stem and seatpost. Waaaaaaaa.


The Masterpiece is the only seatpost I'll own! You can't possibly break one and they're still pretty freakin' light! All the same can be said for the X2. Top notch.


----------

